# Ol' Pitching Coach



## Kip McLeod (Dec 16, 2019)

I am looking for a deer hunting lease for the 2020-21 season.  I live south of Valdosta and have 2 sons that may hunt 2-3 weekends (Thanksgiving and Christmas) with me. I would be interested in a lease around Georgia counties such as (Brooks and Lowndes preferred), Randolf, Meriweather, Macon or any other area(s) between these counties.  I can be reached at 229-561-4544.  The Ol' Pitching Coach.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome to the campfire!


----------

